# I am back in the shop (and an update)



## Mark_f (Jan 12, 2018)

Yesterday was the first day in several months to get back in the shop. It felt great and I am so thankful to many of you for making this possible. 

I am finishing up the large dial conversion on my friend's 14 1/2" SB lathe as long as the weather holds. (The heater can't keep up when the temperature is below 20 degrees F). This is basically the same conversion as for the 9" SB lathe but larger. I will post prints when done if anyone is interested in this.

 I will be having surgery in the next couple months to remove my Morphine pump. This is my choice, so I can get back in the gym and exercise. I need more strength now that I am restricted to using crutches to get around. I want it done while it is cold outside so it won't interfere with my shop time. I feel better than I have in years, but I just can't walk. I can stand in one spot but will fall when I try to walk. This will get worse and I eventually will be back in a wheelchair, but I've known this was coming for years. It WILL NOT stop me from machining though.

One of my friends is coming up with projects to make this year. Some are very simple tooling that we both need such as a gage to set lathe tool height and a better dial indicator holder for the lathe. I am also planning a follow rest for the lathe.

I am looking forward to a great year (2017 was horrible. I was sick almost the whole year).


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 12, 2018)

mark_f said:


> Yesterday was the first day in several months to get back in the shop. It felt great and I am so thankful to many of you for making this possible.
> 
> I am finishing up the large dial conversion on my friend's 14 1/2" SB lathe as long as the weather holds. (The heater can't keep up when the temperature is below 20 degrees F). This is basically the same conversion as for the 9" SB lathe but larger. I will post prints when done if anyone is interested in this.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your up and about Mark can't keep a good man down as they say


----------



## HBilly1022 (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome!!!!! Great news and I'm glad you're feeling better. 

2018 has already proven to be a better year for you and it just got started.


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you all for your support. I have a long way to go yet, adjusting to the limited mobility. I am adjusting the shop some to make things easier. Being able to use my machines gives me a sense of Independence and satisfaction. I am looking forward to a great year.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 12, 2018)

Glad to see you are backin business. Good luck with your health. Hope to see lots of new projects this year.


----------



## petcnc (Jan 12, 2018)

Glad to see you back Mark! You are an inspiration for all of us!
petros


----------



## mcostello (Jan 12, 2018)

Ask the Man Upstairs for more mobility.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mark_f (Jan 12, 2018)

mcostello said:


> Ask the Man Upstairs for more mobility.


I have. I think he is testing me.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 13, 2018)

My friend that's the best news I've heard in a long long time . I hope it works out well. I'm stuck in bed now I was at least happy being in the wheelchair and working in my shop , but pain is a real killer over even my willpower. God bless buddy get therapy going on your abdominals and core and the legs will follow. Keep working the muscles , plenty of vitamins b and d , testosterone too.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 13, 2018)

mark_f said:


> I have. I think he is testing me.


 I think you will pass.


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 16, 2018)

Spent yesterday in the shop. It was great. Today was heading back out to the shop, lost my balance in the living room and fell. I landed on the floor in front of the door. The reason I told you where I landed is , The ambulance people couldn't get in the house because I was against the door. To make a long story short, I am lying in the hospital with a fractured wrist and a broken ankle. I will be going home in a few hours, but I can't get to my shop for the next couple weeks. Man ......... Am I having FUN yet?????


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Mark. Get well soon.


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't care what these damn doctors say. If I can find a way to up and down the steps outside, I will get through the snow and be machining tomorrow. They seem to think I am going to just sit around the house and wait to get better. HA!!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 16, 2018)

OMG , my friend , just when I think one of us is on the way up and back in the shop . That must have really hurt, ill be saying a special prayer for more guardian angels stand around for you. Please get better and be safe dear friend . Wish I were closer I'd send girls over to help with food and cleaning . Do you have any helpers or neighbors to drop in every so often? 
Get better my friend , I'm starting some different pain meds in the meantime . Holler if anyone close from here can help for a few days.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jan 16, 2018)

I compleatly understand the desire to DO something rather than wait for better health.
Be careful with yourself and heal up fast. 
We're sometimes better off to spend time with books and drawing paper till the body can catch up with 
our ambitions.


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 16, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> OMG , my friend , just when I think one of us is on the way up and back in the shop . That must have really hurt, ill be saying a special prayer for more guardian angels stand around for you. Please get better and be safe dear friend . Wish I were closer I'd send girls over to help with food and cleaning . Do you have any helpers or neighbors to drop in every so often?
> Get better my friend , I'm starting some different pain meds in the meantime . Holler if anyone close from here can help for a few days.



Thanks. I'm just going to vegetate on my sofa until I get a little better.

Good thing the house was cleaned yesterday. I dont really have to do anything for a while. My ankle is about the size of a softball and my hand, fingers and wrist are about twice the size they should be. They are both wrapped up right now until some of the swelling goes down. ....... god it hurts though.


----------



## bfk (Jan 17, 2018)

mark_f said:


> Thanks. I'm just going to vegetate on my sofa until I get a little better.
> 
> Good thing the house was cleaned yesterday. I dont really have to do anything for a while. My ankle is about the size of a softball and my hand, fingers and wrist are about twice the size they should be. They are both wrapped up right now until some of the swelling goes down. ....... god it hurts though.



It's great that you got back in the shop. Not so great about the enforced time off. Take it easy, rest those bones. Best advise I got when I broke my foot a few years ago was "don't overdo it". The worst possible thing is to re-injure it before it's finished healing. Sounds like time for some more planning. And maybe a touch of binge-watching. (I recommend The Wire.)


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 17, 2018)

I am doing much better today. I can get around pretty good. As soon as the swelling goes down in my hand and wrist, I'M GOING TO THE SHOP!


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 20, 2018)

mark_f said:


> I am doing much better today. I can get around pretty good. As soon as the swelling goes down in my hand and wrist, I'M GOING TO THE SHOP!


Be careful!  And have fun!


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 26, 2018)

Well, I still haven't gotten back to my shop. It has been a week since I fell and my ankle and wrist are still wrapped. They couldn't do a cast because of the swelling. The swelling persists because I don't stay off my foot and I have to use my hand. It is a catch 22. I still hurt horribly.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 26, 2018)

Clumsy old fart! LOL just kidding, get better
Mark S.


----------

